# 4K 120Hz G-Sync -> Wann endlich?



## cwtotal (25. November 2016)

Wann kommen endlich 4K Monitore mit 120Hz und G-Sync auf den Market. Mit der Pascal-Generation ist der entsprechend leistungsfähige Displayport ja vorhanden. Ich warte nun schon seit über 6 Monaten, dass sich etwas tut auf dem Markt, aber irgendwie ist nichts in Sichtweite..


----------



## HisN (25. November 2016)

Meine Glaskugel sagt: In 2 Jahren zu Weihnachten.
Es dauert noch gut ein Jahr bis wir  mehr als einen 4K Monitor mit 120Hz ohne G-Sync haben, und ein weiteres für G-Sync.

Und wenn ich so sehe was der "typische" Gamer für seinen Monitor aus seinem Geldbeutet raustütet, dann dauert es noch länger^^


----------



## DKK007 (25. November 2016)

Wenn es Monitore mit DP1.3 gibt, denn darunter reicht die Datenrate nicht.


----------



## Atma (25. November 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Meine Glaskugel sagt: In 2 Jahren zu Weihnachten.
> Es dauert noch gut ein Jahr bis wir  mehr als einen 4K Monitor mit 120Hz ohne G-Sync haben, und ein weiteres für G-Sync.
> 
> Und wenn ich so sehe was der "typische" Gamer für seinen Monitor aus seinem Geldbeutet raustütet, dann dauert es noch länger^^


Traurig aber wahr. Wer sich Gamer nennt und nur einen 150-200 EUR Monitor auf dem Tisch stehen hat, den kann ich nicht ansatzweise ernst nehmen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (25. November 2016)

Atma schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr. Wer sich Gamer nennt und nur einen 150-200 EUR Monitor auf dem Tisch stehen hat, den kann ich nicht ansatzweise ernst nehmen.


----------



## Tonas (27. November 2016)

Atma schrieb:


> Traurig aber wahr. Wer sich Gamer nennt und nur einen 150-200 EUR Monitor auf dem Tisch stehen hat, den kann ich nicht ansatzweise ernst nehmen.



Was auch immer die Bezeichnung "Gamer" mit dem Preis der Ausrüstung zu tun haben soll.
Nennst du Autofahrer mit einem gebrauchten Kleinwagen auch Fußgänger?


----------



## Atent123 (27. November 2016)

Tonas schrieb:


> Was auch immer die Bezeichnung "Gamer" mit dem Preis der Ausrüstung zu tun haben soll.
> Nennst du Autofahrer mit einem gebrauchten Kleinwagen auch Fußgänger?



Nein Dosenfahrer


----------



## Threshold (27. November 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Und wenn ich so sehe was der "typische" Gamer für seinen Monitor aus seinem Geldbeutet raustütet, dann dauert es noch länger^^



Das war nicht lustig. 
Mir ist es z.B egal, ob der Monitor 600 oder 1600€ kostet. Er muss eben passen.
Aktuell ist es erschreckend. Ich warte ja schon seit Jahren auf den passenden OLED Monitor. Kommt auch nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Dezember 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aktuell ist es erschreckend. Ich warte ja schon seit Jahren auf den passenden OLED Monitor. Kommt auch nicht.



Wird laut den Interviews zu Monitortrends in der aktuellen PCGH auch nicht so schnell passieren.


----------



## markus1612 (11. Dezember 2016)

Es wurde ja bereits dieser Dell mit 30", 4K, 120Hz und OLED vorgestellt, aber der soll (wenn er denn mal rauskommt) meines Wissens ca 6000€ kosten.


----------



## HisN (11. Dezember 2016)

Ist seit einiger Zeit in den USA wohl lieferbar ... sagt jedenfalls PCGH

Dell UP3017Q: Verkauf des 30 Zoll-OLED-Monitors mit UHD und 120 Hz in den USA gestartet


----------



## Gast20170724 (11. Dezember 2016)

markus1612 schrieb:


> Es wurde ja bereits dieser Dell mit 30", 4K, 120Hz und OLED vorgestellt, aber der soll (wenn er denn mal rauskommt) meines Wissens ca 6000€ kosten.


6000€ können wir doch alle aus der Portokasse bezahlen.....oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Spreed (12. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist seit einiger Zeit in den USA wohl lieferbar ... sagt jedenfalls PCGH
> 
> Dell UP3017Q: Verkauf des 30 Zoll-OLED-Monitors mit UHD und 120 Hz in den USA gestartet



Der Artikel ist auch schon wieder von Juli. Aber seit dem gibts weder Tests noch sonst was neues von dem Monitor zu hören.


----------



## Mr_Cenk (12. Dezember 2016)

Die CES ist in ca. 4 Wochen. Da werden wir die ersten serienreifen DP 1.3 Monitore sehen.
2560x1440 in 240 Hz
3440x1440 in 180-200 Hz
3840x1600 in 144 Hz
3840x2160 in 120 Hz

Kaufen wirst du die aber leider frühestens im 3. Quartal 2017. Und die 200-300€ Monitorkundschaft kann die DP 1.3 Monitore fürs erste als zukünftige Kaufoption  betrachten und ad acta legen. Die werden min. bei 600-700 anfangen. Ohne GSYNC.
Ich warte auf nen High-Refresh 38 Zoll 3840x1600 oder 40 Zoll 3840x2160 jeweils mit GSYNC. Und mach mir keine Illusionen dass mich dieser Monitor wohl knapp 2000€ kosten wird.


----------



## Schleifer (14. Dezember 2016)

Mr_Cenk schrieb:


> Die CES ist in ca. 4 Wochen. Da werden wir die ersten serienreifen DP 1.3 Monitore sehen.
> 
> Die werden min. bei 600-700 anfangen. Ohne GSYNC.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohren. In 4 Wochen die ersten Serienreifen Monitore 4K@120Hz für 600-700€ wären ein Traum. Hoffentlich hast Du Recht, so richtig dran glauben mag ich jedoch nicht.
Den Dell für 6.000€ finde ich jedoch richtig klasse. Nicht, dass so ein Ding realistisch gekauft wird, aber damit zeigt Dell, dass es machbar ist und das ist schon viel wert. Wir reden somit nicht mehr über theoretische Träume, sondern über aktuell umsetzbares. Die Preise werden sukzessive sinken - wie bei allen neuen Technologien (z.B. seinerzeit die SSDs). Ob nun die Übertragungsraten ausreichen ist da ggf. fast schon zweitrangig. Nur die Bandbreite hilft ja auch nicht, wenn man die 4K@120Hz nicht technisch sinnvoll (->Massenmarkt) umsetzen kann.


----------



## emperator (14. Dezember 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Ist seit einiger Zeit in den USA wohl lieferbar ... sagt jedenfalls PCGH
> 
> Dell UP3017Q: Verkauf des 30 Zoll-OLED-Monitors mit UHD und 120 Hz in den USA gestartet



Das Gerät ist Vaporware, nach 3 Verschiebungen gibt es jetzt nicht mal mehr einen neuen Releasetermin.


----------



## HisN (14. Dezember 2016)

Und ich wundere mich, warum es nicht mal im US-Dell-Shop zu finden ist^^


----------



## Martin26871 (17. Dezember 2016)

Mr_Cenk schrieb:


> Die CES ist in ca. 4 Wochen. Da werden wir die ersten serienreifen DP 1.3 Monitore sehen.
> 2560x1440 in 240 Hz
> 3440x1440 in 180-200 Hz
> 3840x1600 in 144 Hz
> ...




Ich hoffe du behältst Recht. Hast du irgendwelche Quellen die deine Aussage bestätigen?
Habe nun auch seit einigen Wochen nach brauchbaren 4K Monitore als 3er-Setup gesucht.. Leider vergebens.


----------



## Todesklinge (19. Dezember 2016)

Komisch obwohl so viele in 4k zocken wollen... die armen Gamer müssen sich dann ja echt quälen n dabei... tearing... dingsbums mit Vertzögerungslinie und nicht mal 120hz.


Ist das dann auch ein:

IPS, 4k, 120hz, G-Sync/FreeSync Monitor?


Was ist eigentlich grob gesagt der Unterschied zwischen einem IPS und AHVA Monitor, bzw, von einem OLED?

IPS = Bessere Farben, besseren Blickwinkel, dafür weniger Reaktionszeit und Lichthöfe?
HVA = Normale Farben, guter Blickwinkel, schnelle Reaktionszeit und wenige Lichthöfe?
OLED = alles gut und nix schlecht (bis auf teuer) ?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. Dezember 2016)

Im Moment haben OLEDs noch das Problem, dass die blauen LEDs deutlich schneller altern als Rot und Gelb. Außerdem brennen sich manche Bilder ein, wenn sie längere Zeit angezeigt werden.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2016)

Das Problem mit den blauen LEDs wurde doch schon durch weisse LEDs gelöst.


----------



## Todesklinge (20. Dezember 2016)

So wie damals bei den Plasma Fernsehern?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (20. Dezember 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den blauen LEDs wurde doch schon durch weisse LEDs gelöst.



Inwiefern? Weiße LEDs bestehen aus je einer R, G und B LED bzw. einer blauen LED.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2016)

OLED: Chancen, Mythen und Alternativen - LG 65EG9609: 65 zolliger Curved-Smart-TV mit 4K-OLED-Display


----------



## Schleifer (20. Dezember 2016)

Als günstige Alternative zu OLED soll doch auch die Quantum Dot Technologie kommen. War da nicht was?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es doch schon, nur kommst du da bei weitem nicht an die Schwarzwerte von OLED dran.


----------

